# help with getting visas



## confussed1069 (Aug 29, 2014)

I plan on moving to Davao city in the Philippines in October. I'm currently by myself but I do have a girlfriend that is a maid working in Davao city. I'm getting 940.00 per month on my social security checks. I need all the help that I can get from this forum on how can I move there and stay there. And I don't have alot of money. I need to find the cheapest way to get there and stay there. Please help, thanks,Gerry


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Getting to the Philippines*



confussed1069 said:


> I plan on moving to Davao city in the Philippines in October. I'm currently by myself but I do have a girlfriend that is a maid working in Davao city. I'm getting 940.00 per month on my social security checks. I need all the help that I can get from this forum on how can I move there and stay there. And I don't have alot of money. I need to find the cheapest way to get there and stay there. Please help, thanks,Gerry


In order for you to get to the Philippines, you need an outgoing ticket that you can carry with you, perhaps going to Hong Kong or Guam. This ticket should be for perhaps 5 months or so. To stay here, you will need to work towards getting married to your gf so that she can petition you for permanent residency. You will need to find a very inexpensive place for you and your gf to rent, don't pay more than 4,000 pesos a month for the rent. Your income is OK enough to live comfortably, over 40,000 pesos a month, and that should be enough. If you read these postings on this forum you will learn a lot about how to do things and what steps you have to take to do it. Good luck.


----------



## confussed1069 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the information, it is very helpful. Thanks,Gerry


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

confussed1069 said:


> I plan on moving to Davao city in the Philippines in October. I'm currently by myself but I do have a girlfriend that is a maid working in Davao city. I'm getting 940.00 per month on my social security checks. I need all the help that I can get from this forum on how can I move there and stay there. And I don't have alot of money. I need to find the cheapest way to get there and stay there. Please help, thanks,Gerry


I'm going to "assume" you are dating online and have never been here before. For your safety, security, and future, I'm going to suggest several things:

Do not even consider moving here unless or until you have been here several times and spend enough time to be very certain you want to make the move to the right place for ALL the right reasons.

Read and learn all that you can in this site and others as well. The only thing that is the same here as there at home is that it is the same sun that comes up in the mornings and goes down at night.

Be sure that you are thinking with the head that is between your shoulders so that hopefully good judgment will prevail. 
Visit the US Embassy Website in Manila and specifically the page for 
American Citizen Services where you will find any travel advisories and warnings. There are always warning about traveling to the area you are thinking of going and for very good reasons. I am married and have been living here in the islands for over 11 years and I would not consider traveling to anywhere on Mindanao island for any reason whatsoever.
Life is short enough. There is no sense in putting your head on the chopping block.





Good Luck...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jet is right on target, I moved to Thailand without a trial run and it was a tough row to hoe. I moved here in 2012 of course my wife and I have been married 11 years. You did not mention it but have you spent much time with your Girlfriend? You obviously have not been here and as Jet said its is highly recommended you take a trip here.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I totally agree with Jet Lag here, I have been with my wife for 10 years and married to her for 7 and living in the Philippines for 6 years, we spent our first 3 months living together in Dipolog City because her family is from Rizal, about 2 hours from Dipolog and Dapitan City. She, too, is from Mindanao, Zamboanga del Norte, and I would only travel with her to that Province or to Misamis Oriental, Ozamiz City, where she used to live and work and her former employer is there. The US State Department warns about traveling to certain parts of the Philippines and one part they say to stay out of is Mindanao. It would be much better if your gf flew or sailed up to Manila and you met her face to face there. This is going to take awhile for it to happen for you and you especially do not ever want to rush into anything. I don't know how long you have known your gf or if you talk with each other on a daily basis, but speaking from experience, it took almost 2 1/2 years before I flew for the first time to the Philippines to meet face to face with my wife. You have to take things very slow and careful.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> I totally agree with Jet Lag here, I have been with my wife for 10 years and married to her for 7 and living in the Philippines for 6 years, we spent our first 3 months living together in Dipolog City because her family is from Rizal, about 2 hours from Dipolog and Dapitan City. She, too, is from Mindanao, Zamboanga del Norte, and I would only travel with her to that Province or to Misamis Oriental, Ozamiz City, where she used to live and work and her former employer is there. The US State Department warns about traveling to certain parts of the Philippines and one part they say to stay out of is Mindanao. It would be much better if your gf flew or sailed up to Manila and you met her face to face there. This is going to take awhile for it to happen for you and you especially do not ever want to rush into anything. I don't know how long you have known your gf or if you talk with each other on a daily basis, but speaking from experience, it took almost 2 1/2 years before I flew for the first time to the Philippines to meet face to face with my wife. You have to take things very slow and careful.


You shoudn't tar all of Mindanao with the same brush. Davao is reportadly the most safest or amongst the most safest cities in the Philippines, I haven't been there but wouldn't think twice about not going if the oportunity arose.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

confussed1069 said:


> I plan on moving to Davao city in the Philippines in October. I'm currently by myself but I do have a girlfriend that is a maid working in Davao city. I'm getting 940.00 per month on my social security checks. I need all the help that I can get from this forum on how can I move there and stay there. And I don't have alot of money. I need to find the cheapest way to get there and stay there. Please help, thanks,Gerry


If you heed what all are saying and take your time hopefully that's enough time to work and build up a war chest. The PI may be low cost but like anywhere its not fun being strapped for cash. Especially in a budding romance. If you have to furnish a place with new appliances and furniture that's almost $2-3K right there. Had to do that after Yolanda.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> If you heed what all are saying and take your time hopefully that's enough time to work and build up a war chest. The PI may be low cost but like anywhere its not fun being strapped for cash. Especially in a budding romance. If you have to furnish a place with new appliances and furniture that's almost $2-3K right there. Had to do that after Yolanda.


Ako din......me too


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Travel to Mindanao*



Gary D said:


> You shoudn't tar all of Mindanao with the same brush. Davao is reportadly the most safest or amongst the most safest cities in the Philippines, I haven't been there but wouldn't think twice about not going if the oportunity arose.


This is quoted from the US State Department Travel Warning website:



23. Philippines Travel Warning
Posted on 19 May 2014 | 3:02 pm 
The Department of State warns U.S. citizens of the risks of travel to the Philippines, in particular to the Sulu Archipelago, the island of Mindanao, and in the southern Sulu Sea area. 
This Travel Warning replaces the Travel Warning dated January 10, 2014, and reflects continuing threats in those areas due to terrorist and insurgent activities.

U.S. citizens should continue to defer non-essential travel to the Sulu Archipelago, due to the high threat of kidnapping of international travelers and violence linked to insurgency and terrorism there. 

Over the past nine months, there have been kidnappings and attempted kidnappings of foreigners in the Eastern Sabah province of Malaysia and in the southern Sulu Sea area by terrorist or insurgent groups based in the Sulu Archipelago of the Philippines. U.S. citizens should exercise extreme caution if considering travel in the southern Sulu Sea region between Balabac Island and Palawan, in the Philippines; Sabah, Malaysia; and east to Zamboanga City, Mindanao, in the Philippines.

U.S. citizens should continue to exercise extreme caution if traveling to the island of Mindanao in the southern Philippines. In 2013, separatist and terrorist groups increased the tempo and scale of their activities and confrontations with Philippine security forces, with increased bombings, attacks on civilians and political leaders, and battles with security forces. In September 2013, elements of the Moro National Liberation Front (MNLF) occupied portions of the city of Zamboanga and engaged in a lengthy battle with security forces which reduced large parts of the city to rubble. The Bangsamoro Islamic Freedom Fighters (BIFF) remain active in the Cotabato City area, and in the Maguindanao, North Cotabato, and Sultan Kudarat provinces, where the government maintains a state of emergency and a greater police presence. 

The Embassy has imposed a strict restriction on all but the most essential travel to Mindanao and the Sulu archipelago, and Embassy employees must receive special authorization from Embassy security officials to travel to any location in Mindanao and the Sulu archipelago, including urban centers.

U.S. citizens traveling to or residing in the Philippines should review the Department of State's Country Specific Information for the Philippines, which contains additional information about conditions throughout the country.

The Department of State remains concerned about the continuing threat of terrorist actions and violence against U.S. citizens and interests throughout the world. The Department's current message recommending Worldwide Caution reminds U.S. citizens that terrorism can occur anywhere.

We encourage all U.S. citizens in the Philippines to enroll with the Department of State's Smart Traveler Enrollment Program or at the U.S. Embassy in Manila. By enrolling, you can receive the Embassy's most recent security and safety updates during your trip. Enrolling also ensures that we can reach you, or your designated emergency points of contact, during an emergency. The U.S. Embassy is located at: 1201 Roxas Boulevard, Manila, Philippines, tel. 63-2-301-2000. The American Citizens Services (ACS) section's fax number is 63-2-301-2017, and you may reach the ACS Section by email at [email protected]. The ACS Section's website includes consular information and the most recent messages to the U.S. citizen community in the Philippines.

U.S. citizens traveling in the region are encouraged to stay up to date on conditions across the globe by bookmarking the Bureau of Consular Affairs website, which contains the current Travel Warnings and Travel Alerts as well as the Worldwide Caution. Follow us on Twitter and become a fan of the Bureau of Consular Affairs page on Facebook as well. If you don't have internet access, current information on safety and security can also be obtained by calling 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States, or for callers from other countries, a regular toll line at 1-202-501-4444. These numbers are available from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays).


----------



## confussed1069 (Aug 29, 2014)

My main concern is to be able to stay in the Philippines if I should choose so. Everyone is getting off track with my post. What I really need to know is once I get there how can I make sure that I can stay if I chose to? What is the easiest and cheapest visa should I get to help me be able to stay without having to leave the country? That would be very helpful to know


----------



## confussed1069 (Aug 29, 2014)

Please I need help with what visa should I get to be able to stay in the Philippines if I should choose to. What is the easiest and cheapest visa that will help me be able to stay in the Philippines.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

confused,

The easiest way to stay is the Tourist Visa. It costs about $560 annually (the first 30 days is free on arrival) and you can stay in country for up to 36 months now. Then you have to leave for a day and start your 36 month period over. 

The only other option as a single foreigner is trying to obtain a Quota Immigrant Visa Quota Visa which only 50 per nationality per year are granted. These go quickly and can take a bit of time to obtain (so you have to stay on a Tourist Visa while this is being processed).

If you do end up getting married to a filipina, then she can sponsor you to have a Spousal Visa (13A). Read this thread on that http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/528465-13-visa-question.html

On the subject of Davao, I agree with Gary that it is probably the safest metropolitan area in Mindanao (if not the country). I have been there and never had any issues or felt uneasy. The US State Dept warnings for Mindanao really should read for the ARMM controlled areas, Zamboanga del Sur, Pagadian and the Compestella Valley region. 

Can you live here cheaply? Yes 

Will your living conditions be comparible to what you have in the US? No

Getting started over here can easily cost you $4000-$5000 when it comes to setting up your household (rent, deposit, furnishings, etc.).

I don't know what your experiences are abroad, but you really need to visit at least once to see if you can deal with the culture shock and what you will have to adjust to. Even visiting several times does not give you a 100% good feel for what you are jumping into. It sounds to me that your finances are very tight and that is not a good place to be in over here. 

Best of luck!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Even visiting several times does not give you a 100% good feel for what you are jumping into.


I visit 2-3 times a year for a week or two each and still learn something new every time.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> confused,
> 
> The easiest way to stay is the Tourist Visa. It costs about $560 annually (the first 30 days is free on arrival) and you can stay in country for up to 36 months now. Then you have to leave for a day and start your 36 month period over.
> 
> ...


Indeed, very well put Jon and good solid information for our new member here.

Confused, just one other tid-bid of info you. You came here seeking information and I think you are getting a lot more than you originally asked for and truly-that is a good thing.
We, none of us know you but still having been here or lived here {some of us for a long time} can see what dangerous and unforgiving situations you could and likely would be putting yourself into here and are simply trying to inform if not direct you in the safest possible direction.

On that thought; when you come here, be very sure to keep your tourist visa AND YOUR PASSPORT current and up to date. And above all, leave yourself a financial way out of here if it should ever been needed.
You don't want to become a statistic that sometimes gets reported on the local news...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> You shoudn't tar all of Mindanao with the same brush. Davao is reportadly the most safest or amongst the most safest cities in the Philippines, I haven't been there but wouldn't think twice about not going if the oportunity arose.


 Been to Butuan City three times so far and never seen anything looking unsafe at all.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Travel to Mindanao*

Areas to Avoid in the Philippines - World Nomads SafetyHub

Kidnap Risk to Travelers

The risk of kidnap is especially hazardous for tourists because the terror groups target foreigners for the high profile publicity - and the high ransom they can obtain from relatively wealthy families. Thankfully, these crimes are not widespread. The following locations carry a higher risk of kidnapping and should be avoided:
•Sarangani Province
•North Cotabato Province
•South Cotabato Province
•General Santos City
•Sultan Kudarat Province
•Lanao del Sur Province
•Lanao del Norte Province
•Iligan City
•Pangutaran Island

Additionally, several foreigners have been captured in Zamboanga City, Pagadian City, Patikul and Jolo in recent years. 

The victims range from Philippines nationals to Red Cross workers to television crews. An Irish priest anda wildlife photographer are among other kidnap victims proving that anyone could potentially be at risk if they are traveling within these danger zones.

Again, like terrorism, kidnappings are difficult to predict and therefore can be challenging to avoid. Your best bet is to travel in groups and stay away from areas that have seen an increase in recent kidnapping incidents. There are plenty of beautiful locations within the Philippines to see and explore without having to venture into these troubled places.
Is The Philippines Danegrous?

As a whole, the Philippines is a lovely place to visit with minimal risk of crime or danger. There are, however, locations within the country in which the risk of harm to foreigners is heightened and therefore should be avoided. Just know what areas to avoid and stick to the places that are not as dangerous and you will be able to experience the beauty of the Philippines without incident.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> Areas to Avoid in the Philippines - World Nomads SafetyHub
> 
> Kidnap Risk to Travelers
> 
> ...


I lived in mindanao and loved it...would i move back to INTERIOR MINDANAO? I THINK NOT


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Living on Mindanao*



lefties43332 said:


> I lived in mindanao and loved it...would i move back to INTERIOR MINDANAO? I THINK NOT


From 26 Sept 2008 to 6 Jan 2009, we lived in Dipolog City. This was because my wife's family is 2 hours away. Visit her family? Yes. Live there? No.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice thread, here is my 2 cents! When coming here make sure you have an onward ticket, they can be purchase for less than 2K pesos. I have been to Davao also and was very impress with that location. It is safe, for now. Remember things can and usually change in the Philippines. Health care is extremely important when living here. The best hospitals are in Manila far from Davao. It is also important that you have either a good health insurance or an emergency fund in case of medical emergency. I maintain an emergency fund. If you are ill most airlines will not let you board. I once considered moving to Davao but the lack of a top rated hospital stop me. Be very careful when traveling out of Davao to locations near by!
Tourist Visa is your best option. Jon1 reported that now you can stay for 3 years before having to leave for a day. Do not be fast getting married! During those 3 years you and you GF can be together. Keep your visas up-to-date. It is your responsibility!

Tony


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

jon1 said:


> ....
> The only other option as a single foreigner is trying to obtain a Quota Immigrant Visa Quota Visa which only 50 per nationality per year are granted. These go quickly and can take a bit of time to obtain (so you have to stay on a Tourist Visa while this is being processed).
> 
> ....


There is a third option and that is the retirement visa or SRRV. There are various levels and combinations of pension needed and investments necessary. ( 35 to 40 years $50,000 over 50 with pension of $800 single investment is $10,000 over 50 without pension contribution is $20,000). IF you invest $50,000 in condo, long term rental etc you can convert the investment and use that money for part of your condo price. Slight differences if married couple retiring

However there is an upfront application cost $1 400 and annual costs of $360. That means that it will take 7 years to break even with the tourist option. The long term commitment would also make leaving the country perminantly a bit of an issue if you wanted to leave in a hurry.


PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority

Note date on web site is 2011 so this may have changed and like a lot of other Philippine government web sites never been updated.


With the tourist visa, just leave if less than 6 months since last entry or get an ECC if you have been in more than 6 months and hop on an airplane.

Taking a day excusrion once every 3 years to another country is not much of a hardship, I will most likely be leaving once a year anyway to go see my kids and family back in Canada so the tourist option is the one for me.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Phil_expat said:


> Nice thread, here is my 2 cents! When coming here make sure you have an onward ticket, they can be purchase for less than 2K pesos. ....


I am coming next week with no definate plans on when I will be leaving. I plan on buying a refundable ticket on expedia just before I check in at the airport and then canceling it as soon as I clear immigration and customs.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

confussed1069 said:


> I plan on moving to Davao city in the Philippines in October. I'm currently by myself but I do have a girlfriend that is a maid working in Davao city. I'm getting 940.00 per month on my social security checks. I need all the help that I can get from this forum on how can I move there and stay there. And I don't have alot of money. I need to find the cheapest way to get there and stay there. Please help, thanks,Gerry


I'm almost too embarrassed to admit how many mistakes I made in getting my visa, but maybe outlining my mistakes will help save others some grief. 

I first went to the Consulate of The Philippines in San Francisco and told them I wanted to apply for a 13-A visa. They charged me a few nominal fees, (I can't remember how much) fingerprinted me, took my photograph, and gave me a printed list of items that I would need to return to them before I left for the Philippines. The list included a clearance letter from the police in the city where I lived, x-rays, a medical report, a letter from the Social Security Administration documenting my income, my birth certificate, and a wedding license. I took all these things back to the consulate in San Francisco, and the consulate staff sealed all of my documents into a large manila envelope, without looking at them. They told me to take the sealed envelope containing my documents, and to report to the Bureau of Immigration in the Philippines, within the first week of my arrival in the country. (Not sure if they actually told me one week or two weeks?)

When I arrived in the Philippines I got distracted with island hopping, and making plans to build our new house. Before I knew it, the day that I was supposed to report to immigration had come and gone! I told one of my wife's relatives about my problem, and they introduced me to someone who was an attorney to help me. I gave this person my envelope from the consulate, and 1,500 peso to take care of things for me. During the next few months I was busy with our new house, and although it was in the back of my mind, I didn't bother looking into the status of my visa. (What a dummy I was.)

After I had been in the country for a few months, I got a call from one of my adult children telling me that I needed to come home due to an emergency. I returned to the US for a while, and I eventually returned to the Philippines after being gone for approximately four months.

During my return, a Philippine immigration official looked at one of the stamp on my passport, and asked me where my visa was. I told him that I had given my paperwork to an attorney to take care of it, but that I hadn't actually received my visa yet. They took me out of line and held me in a small room for approximately 2.5 hours. Eventually they let me go, but they said I would have to report to immigration within one week, with my sealed envelope. 

Eventually, I got my sealed envelope back from the so called attorney (who didn't do anything), and I took it down to the Bureau of Immigration in Cebu City. The immigration official opened my envelope, took one look at my documents, and said that my medical documents were out of date, and so was my photo and fingerprints. (It was a major hassle getting everything done in the amount of time they gave me.)

Too make a long story short, don't hire a fixer or an attorney! Go to the nearest Bureau of Immigration office within the first week you arrive in the country. Also, when you get into a position like I was, everyone knows you're desperate to resolve the issue, and you're going to have to march to their tune, which means greasing everyone's palm! I was stupid and I paid.


----------

